# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie KET Debate Live Tonight at 8 PM - LIVE STREAM INSIDE

## Bastiat's The Law

> A discussion with 4th Congressional District Republican primary candidates. Guests: Marc Carey, Lewis County Judge/Executive Thomas Massie, Boone County Judge/Executive Gary Moore, Brian D. Oerther, Oldham County Board of Education Vice Chairman Walter Christian Schumm, State Representative Alecia Webb-Edgington, and Tom Wurtz.
> 
> Monday, May 14 at 8:00/7:00 pm CT on KET
> 
> Monday night, May 14 at 12:00/11:00 pm CT on KETKY


Can anyone record this and put it on Youtube or maybe we can find an online feed?

*UPDATE:* It will stream live here: http://www.ket.org/live/

----------


## Sola_Fide

...



> Massie Volunteers Needed !!!
> 
> We are in our final days before Primary Day, May 22nd and this is what we need;
> 
> Monday night KET debate in Lexington. A rally is forming at the studio before the debate. Let [the campaign] know if you would like to go down and cheer Thomas on. (no attendance inside the studio).

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Is there a facebook event page for that rally?  If not, let's make one ASAP and invite everyone!!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Any live stream happening tonight?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Any live stream happening tonight?


Yup it will be live at 8 pm here:
http://www.ket.org/live/

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Yup it will be live at 8 pm here:
> http://www.ket.org/live/


+rep

----------


## MRoCkEd

On in 15 mins!

----------


## TruthisTreason

Tuned in!

----------


## bluesc

Damn, it's been a while since I watched a debate. I hope we don't overload it.

----------


## bluesc

> Can anyone record this and put it on Youtube or maybe we can find an online feed?


I can put it on youtube (unless it will be archived by them anyway).

----------


## MRoCkEd

On now!
http://ket.org/live

----------


## bluesc

Handled that well.

She just sounds like an idiot.

----------


## tsai3904

Still not one question about the economy...

----------


## tsai3904

Alecia Webb-Edgington on whether there should be cuts in the Pentagon - "We are a global security force for the world."

----------


## bluesc

Damn, Massie handled that one well . 

The treasury line was gold.

----------


## bluesc

Brutal.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Alecia Webb-Edgington on whether there should be cuts in the Pentagon - "We are a global security force for the world."


Haha

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

All in all it was a pretty good performance.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Wow..... guess everyone wanted a piece of the front runner. We better donate!

----------


## QWDC

Nice debate, really presented himself as a frontrunner and was ready to jump on most every question.
On a side note, is there anything really wrong with Wurtz? His communist remarks may seem a bit for the mainstream but his entire platform seemed to be pro-civil liberty and anti-spending. (I didn't get to see the first part of the debate, though)

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Nice debate, really presented himself as a frontrunner and was ready to jump on most every question.
> On a side note, is there anything really wrong with Wurtz? His communist remarks may seem a bit for the mainstream but his entire platform seemed to be pro-civil liberty and anti-spending. (I didn't get to see the first part of the debate, though)


Wurtz is a good constitutional guy.  His blog is really good.  If anyone at the table was closest to Tom, it would be him.

----------


## Jeremy

Great job.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

The other member of RPF said he aligned most with Newt.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Crowded set; eager candidates. Imo, there was no clear winner and no big loser. I doubt many, if any, voters were swayed by this debate. When Marcus Carey wasn't going negative, he came across the best, imo. Wurtz was great, philosophically; Massie did fine, especially considering the attacks from multiple angles. Gray Moore seemed eager to get the point across he was a Christian and succeeded. Alecia benefited from the in-fighting. A couple of guys wasted space, despite some OK answers.

----------


## trey4sports

i can haz replay?

----------


## Adrock

> i can haz replay?


What trey said.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

The debate is up on their website.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Here's the debate link

Thomas Massie KET Debate Live

----------


## trey4sports

Did Careys witness's ever call? Does Thomas want to euthanize my gammy?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Carey was such a goon.

----------


## trey4sports

bump

----------


## leffewture

Just watched the debate. Massie did very well, despite multiple attacks. I would love to have him in congress.


Wurtz is a good guy for sure. Right when he said "we have marxists, socialists in congress" the host got something in his ear and asked him to explain. it was entertaining. 

good job by Massie pointing out the miniature solyndra his opponent was trying to subsidize.

----------


## Sola_Fide

*Why A College Student Supports Thomas Massie*




> I genuinely like reading articles about the Kentucky primary as we near the May 22nd election because it encourages people to study up on the candidates and make educated votes for whom they believe would best support their values. An interesting question was first posed at the debate about super PACs and how some candidates believe that they are buying the votes from the people of 4th district. Any candidate running in a political race is going to market themselves whether it’s through television ads, mailings, or telephone calls. These super PACs are dedicated to supporting political candidates that have conservative views of free markets, small government, and getting this country out of debt so that the economy can flourish once again.
> 
> As a sophomore studying Marketing and Accounting I really have nothing to do with politics besides the fact that these people have a strong say about the future of our country and that is why I support Thomas Massie so strongly. Our national debt, employment rate, and education system is in crucial need of reform. Massie’s support for the Rand Paul’s Penny Plan will cut the budget 1% per year until we have a balanced budget. He supports a free market economy that will cut the red tape that entrepreneurs must go through to start a new company which in turn will create more jobs.
> 
> Lastly, our education system is currently not producing enough graduates who can work in highly skilled fields such as technology. This forces US companies to bring foreigners to the states and pay them high rates which should be payed to citizens of our country. This proves that our education system is not preparing students for the future. Massie believes that if we remove the power away from the federal government, the states will do a much better job by reforming the system to the current market needs.
> 
> Thomas Massie’s message of true conservatism is why super PACs are drawing support from all over the country and coming to Kentucky. It’s not about buying people’s votes, it’s about drawing attention to his campaign so that people can make an educated vote on this upcoming election. If it were Alecia Webb-Edgington or Gary Moore presenting themselves as constitutional conservatives, super PACs would be helping them with their resources. My future is something that I take very seriously and supporting candidates like Thomas Massie is what I and many young professionals are doing.
> 
> Monika Figura
> ...


http://cincinnati.com/blogs/letters/...thomas-massie/

----------

